
Quality vs. scale - mostdiggity
You people of full of shit. Quyality has ZERO to do with scale, fuck your tree falling in the forest analogy. Trees fall. If you don&#x27;t hear or see it... too bad. Your bad luck. PERIOD.
======
pavornyoh
Why do you think quality has zero to do with scale? Care to shed a bit of
light on that thought process?

